# Choosing the best marshmallow roasting stick for a beginner



## Martin mpienga (Dec 22, 2017)

Hey guys!

I’ve occasionally had the opportunity of camping and always had amazing, memorable experiences.

Decided to pick it up as a serious hobby now moreso the marshmallow roasting part but I don’t really know much about it.

I’m sick of using twigs, so I’m looking to invest in a stick of my own.

Saw some great options compared on this site and am leaning towards the bamboo marshmallow roasting stick:
https://campingio.com/best-marshmallow-roasting-sticks/


I’ve set myself a budget of $10 for the stick – what do you guys recommend?

Ideally something that doesn’t require too much initial customization!

Thanks ahead for all the help!
Martin:-D


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 22, 2017)

I always thought selecting a stick from the wild was part of the marshmallow roasting experience. How about an old telescoping antenna, if you can find one. That'd be a pretty cool marshmallow/hot dog stick. It would collapse for easy storage in a pack too. Damn, maybe it's time to do some rummaging in the basement.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Glenn (Dec 22, 2017)

That's why the marshmallow roasting thing spammed above is the best present for me! I could take it on a work.....


----------

